
Ex-Intel engineer: Apple turned away from Intel over Skylake CPU bugs - AdmiralAsshat
https://www.zdnet.com/article/ex-intel-engineer-apple-turned-away-from-intel-over-skylake-cpu-bugs
======
iampno
Suspicions from tech community confirmed from a credible source

